# Probleme beim divX export mit Adobe Premiere Pro



## squard (4. Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe Probleme meine *Premiere Pro* Projekte als AVI mit z.B. *divX* oder *Xvid* (jeweils aktuelle versionen) zu exportieren. Es treten dabei überall Artefakte auf oder es bleiben Teile des vorhergehenden Frames "hängen".
Premiere 6.5 hatte dieses Problem nicht und ich kann nicht glauben dass das führende Programm im Profi-Sektor diese Aufgabe nicht hinbekommt.
Der Export als DV-AVI oder MPEG-Video per Adobe Media Encoder klappt hingegen problemlos.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? Hat vielleicht noch irgendjemand dieses Problem?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## DerKnüT (4. Januar 2004)

Ja ich hab das Problem auch. Du musst mal bei Xvid in den erweiterten Einstellungen bisschen drin rumspielen... alle Häckchen an und Grayscale aus, DX50 off und den New modulated HQ benutzen denn passt das schon.... bei mir hats so funktioniert, aber selbst dies ist nicht immer die perfekte Einstellung.

Zur Not:  einfach unkomprimiert exportieren und mit VirtualDub kompimieren da gibts keine Fehler!


----------



## kasper (15. Januar 2004)

Artefakte treten auf, wenn die Bitrate zu niedrig eingestellt wurde. Warum es aber den anderen Fehler macht, weiss ich nicht. 

Premiere ist meiner Meinung nach NICHT im Profi-Sektor angesiedelt. Ich würde eher sagen für den fortgeschrittenen Anwender, aber auf keinen Fall ausreichend für den Profi.


----------



## squard (19. Januar 2004)

*Artefakte => niedrige Bitrate*

Artefakte aufgrund einer zu niedrigen Bitrate kenne ich zu Genüge. Dieser Fehler tritt jedoch unabhängig von der Bitrate auf...also z.B. auch bei ner PAL-Auflösung mit 2000kBit/s...und das ist wirklich nicht normal!
Für mich gibt es außer der Bug-Theorie keine andere einleuchtende Erklärung. Die Frage ist ob man selbst etwas dagegen tun kann, oder ob man warten muss bis Adobe sich darum kümmert. Ich weiß da jedenfalls nicht mehr weiter...

Für weitere Posts bin ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## kasper (20. Januar 2004)

Es ist gut möglich, dass es an Premiere liegt. Es ist nämlich bekannt für seine Probleme mit Codecs von Drittanbieter. Deshalb gibt es auch so viele Problembeiträge über Premiere, und zwar nicht nur hier sondern auch in anderen Foren.

Übrigens, zum DivX Enkodierung verwende ich immer nur VirtualDub.


----------

